# Need help with rescued squabs, in San Gabriel Valley, Ca.



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry if I hit the wrong reply button, new here, do not know how to start posting a message.....Anyways, anyone from San Gabriel Valley, California Pigeon Lover group?
I just rescued 2 squabs, been with me for 6 days now and I do not know yet if I can continue taking care of them because of my time. I'm afraid I'm not feeding them enough. I want to keep them but if there's anyone there who would volunteer to feed them during the day, I would greatly appreciate it. Let's arrange time.

Thanks,

Technocactus


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

technocactus said:


> Sorry if I hit the wrong reply button, new here, do not know how to start posting a message.....Anyways, anyone from San Gabriel Valley, California Pigeon Lover group?
> I just rescued 2 squabs, been with me for 6 days now and I do not know yet if I can continue taking care of them because of my time. I'm afraid I'm not feeding them enough. I want to keep them but if there's anyone there who would volunteer to feed them during the day, I would greatly appreciate it. Let's arrange time.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


We've got many members in CA, so hold on and someone will come along. I'm going to get a moderator to move this to it's own thread.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Lets BUMP this up, people !!!!

Techno, have you looked at teh stickies on handfeeding ? What are you feeding them ? Are there any wild animal care facilities in your area ? If so, confirm with them that they would treat pigeons, not just kill them (which many do automatically).


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm in South Orange County in Lake Forest and would be happy to take the little ones if you can get them to me. I don't know of anyone in your area that could "share" the raising of them.

Terry


----------

